# Fehler bei Projektöffnung WinCC V7.0



## pretender2009 (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

nach einer Neuinstallation von WinCC V7.0 incl. SQL Server 2005 kommt es bei jeder Projektöffnung/-erstellung zu folgender Fehlermeldung: "Das Starten eines Servers ist fehlgeschlagen. Bitte prüfen Sie Ihre DCOM-Einstellungen". Eine Projektönnung/-erstellung ist nicht mehr möglich.
Gegenüber der vorhergehenden Installation sind am System aber keinerlei Änderungen vorgenommen worden.
Unter Computerverwaltung ---> Dienste und Anwendungen ---> SQL Server 2005 Services befinden sich alle vier Applikationen in Running und Automatic-Mode.
Wo steckt der Fehler? Wer kann helfen?

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen.
pretender2009


----------



## Kai (20 Dezember 2009)

Ist auf Deinem Rechner die DCOM-Schnittstelle aktiviert?

ID16503255 Standardeigenschaften der DCOM-Schnittstelle unter MS Windows XP

Gruß Kai


----------



## pretender2009 (20 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

danke für den Tip mit der DCOM-Aktivierung. War natürlich nicht aktiviert.

Trotzdem funktioniert die Projektöffnung/-erstellung weiterhin nicht. Die nächste Fehlermeldung: "Für diesen Befehl ist nicht genügend Serverspeicher verfügbar". An der Hardware kann es jedenfalls nicht liegen, da ist ausreichend Reserve vorhanden. Dann steige ich doch lieber wieder auf die V6 um, da gabs überhaupt keinerlei Macken etc.
Momentan weis ich echt nicht, an welcher Stellschraube ich noch drehen muss.

pretender2009


----------



## Kai (21 Dezember 2009)

pretender2009 schrieb:


> Trotzdem funktioniert die Projektöffnung/-erstellung weiterhin nicht. Die nächste Fehlermeldung: "Für diesen Befehl ist nicht genügend Serverspeicher verfügbar".


 
Vielleicht hilft die folgende Siemens-FAQ weiter:

ID39722770 Warum erhalten Sie die Fehlermeldung "Für diesen Befehl ist nicht genügend Serverspeicher verfügbar"?

Gruß Kai


----------



## pretender2009 (21 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Danke für den Link. Hab ich mir angeschaut und werde die Einstellungen mal vornehmen. Anmerkung dazu: Auf dem PC ist momentan keine Antivirensoftware installiert.

pretender2009


----------



## Kai (21 Dezember 2009)

Es kann auch sein, dass die Fehlermeldung in Zusammenhang mit Acronis-Software wie Arconis True Image Home 2009 auftritt:

http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip0000/onlinefaq.php?h=tip0475.htm

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (21 Dezember 2009)

Siehe auch die folgende Anleitung für die Anpassung des IRPStackSize:

http://www.its05.de/computerwissen-.../registry_und_werte_windows/irpstacksize.html

Gruß Kai


----------



## pretender2009 (21 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

der Tip mit Acronis trifft vermutlich ins Schwarze (hab's noch nicht getestet, aber das wird's wohl sein), denn auf der Maschine ist Acronis True Image Home 2010 und Acronis Disk Director Suite installiert. Ich werde mit einem komplett neu installierten Betriebssystem aufsetzen, um nicht andauernd probieren etc. zu müssen.
Ich werde eine Rückmeldung absetzen, wenn ich soweit bin.

Danke für die Hilfe.
pretender2009


----------

